# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  analiza badania pola widzenia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam 19 lat, jestem kobietą, ostatnio byłam u okulisty z powodu okazjonalnego "rozdwajania się" obiektów na które patrze, dodatkowo często mam migreny podczas których bardzo boli mnie lewy oczodół, wtedy mam też wstręt na światło oraz zamglony obraz w tym oku. Po wstępnych badaniach w gabinecie: odczytywanie literek z tablicy, ciśnienie i badanie dna oka (które wyszły poprawnie) dostałam skierowanie na badanie pola widzenia. Najbliższą wizytę mam za kilka tygodni. W związku z tym mam prośbę o wstępne przeanalizowanie moich wyników i stwierdzenie czy powinnam się martwić.. a oto i one:

                                          oko lewe                    oko prawe
czas trwania:                      12min 41sec              11m 27sec
pole:                                  pełne                        pełne
strategia:                           szybka progowa         szybka progowa
szkło                                  brak                          brak
liczba eksperymentów:         439/164                    416/164
bł. fix. (H-K):                       wył.
bł. fix. (CCD):                      0/8                            0/6 
Błędy fałszywie negatywne:  0/26= 0%                  0/24 =0%
błędy fałszywie pozytywne:  0/24= 0%                  0/23 =0%
kal. poziom HOV:                27dB dla 10stopni        27dB dla 10stopni
nachylenie profilu:               2,3 (dB/10stopni)        2,7 (dB/10stopni)
średnica źrenicy:                 4,8 (mm)                   6,0 (mm)
defekt średni (DS):              0,13                          0,19
defekt wzorca (DW):           1,66!!                         0,52!

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc
Kinga

----------

